# Youtube?



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

As I was doing research on hedgehogs over the last couple of years, I noticed there were many websites and informational blogs about them. I even discovered a couple of books. However, I did not see too many Youtube videos about hedgehogs. Although I did see some videos that helped me, they were few and far between. 

I was wondering, does anyone here have a youtube channel about hedgehogs? I was thinking of starting one, but I'm fairly new at being a hedgehog mom. I noticed that the hedgehog world is growing in popularity, but many people nowadays get their information from watching videos rather than from reading. I think it would be great to start a channel about hedgehog care. What do you guys think?


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I noticed the lack of Youtube videos too but I'm kind of in two minds about it.

On one hand, I love to look at pictures of hedgehogs on Instagram and would enjoy videos as well but on the other hand, I feel like it might encourage people who are less committed to caring for a hedgehog to get one, especially if all they see is a hedgehog being cute and don't get the full picture. 

I think it would be possible and definitely interesting to see a hedgehog Youtube channel, but I think it would have to be done in such a way that showed that hedgehogs aren't as easy as they look. Things like vet visits and health problems and set up costs and grumpiness and all the 'negatives' should be included too, to discourage people from buying them without doing the proper research needed beforehand.


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooh I have one! Its a channel for my hedgies and my rats! Its called Quills & Tails! I really hope you like it! 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UClE...XuuJ97T4daJHDKu1g&sig2=pZkySLB3zREvcRgH0l08jQ


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm.. I posted this on the mobile app but it didn't seem to go through. But I have one! It's called Quills & Tails! I post care videos for my Rats and my Hedgehog! Here is the link! I hope you like it!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClEbJZ6GzMVzRSaIqn2pcJA


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I post vids on my YT channel. There are also some progress videos from rescue hedgehogs. https://www.youtube.com/user/RedAeron


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks I just came across this post and was so happy to find you guys! I'll be subbing


----------

